# The Zen of Computer Error Messages



## MA-Caver (Aug 21, 2005)

This is off an e-mail I got from a friend... dunno if it's for real but hey thought it was enough to put it in this forum... Heh... If I had these error messages I wouldn't have to buy a new keyboard every once in a while.  enjoy



> >*SERENE JAPANESE COMPUTER MESSAGES*
> >
> > Here are 14 actual error messages reportedly seen on the computer
> >screens in Japan, where some are written in Haiku. Aren't these better
> ...


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 21, 2005)

That's great! :lol:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks that about sums up what i think my comp says to me each day


----------



## BrandiJo (Aug 21, 2005)

nice, that sounds like the more creative version of my computer


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 23, 2005)

Those are great, but I find it hard to believe they actually showed up on Japanese computers for this simple reason:

 The ones listed that are haiku follow the 5-7-5 haiku format IN ENGLISH.


 Cthulhu


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 23, 2005)

.............................


----------

